# Benefits being a Pro Staff Shooter?



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

I completely understand what the benefits are for a pro-shop in sponsoring a shooter. You can get multiple human 'billboards' walking around 3D shoots advertising your shop and/or products. However, I've always wondered what the benefits are for the shooter? I'm not turning "pro" anytime soon! LOL, But I've always just wondered what's really in it for these guys? Just curious what's a typical sponsorship from a pro-shop?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Normally just discounts on product.
Some may give a bow to shoot each year and take back the one from last year. 
Other than that its to get your name and shop presence out where the people are.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I heard that the chicks are all over the pro shooters. That's why I refuse to go pro


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Those Pro Staff Shooter shirts are slicker than string wax.:shade:


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

I hear they make millions in endorsements alone!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Its the girls...or just beers over at Nuges...wait a sec, i bring the beers.
I might have to rethink this thing...lol

Andy


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

If you bring the beers. Does that mean Tinker brings the girls?


----------

